# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Buffy the vampire slayer

## Layne

Ive been watching it the past week on FX, its on season 6.
I used to watch it when it was on years ago - and my friend had the DVD boxsets....

so anyone else a fan?!

Talk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

SPIKE  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

been watching this too

I actually met Nicholas Brendan a few months ago - omg what a state he is in now!!  :Sick:

----------


## Layne

Oooh dear :|

I love Buffy  :Smile:  Season 6 is a gooden ;)

----------


## Trinity

I am a huge Buffy fan - but to be honest I have never seen the attraction of Spike!

Xander and Angel all the way :Wub:

----------


## Layne

Only just saw the actual last episode .... HOW GOOD, sad though  :Sad:  But good!

And i actually love season 7 now, oh and 5 - 5 is good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

I used to watch it like once or twice AGES ago

----------


## angelblue

I absoutely loved seasons 1-4 of Buffy but then i lost track during season 5-6 but i did really like forever episode.  :Smile: 

I always liked Spike as the evil character to be honest but at end of season 7 were Buffy and Spike in love.

----------


## Layne

Spike loved Buffy since season 5, i think even started in season 4, Buffy told him she loved him in the last episode as he saved the world  :Wub:

----------


## Rawnie

I love Buffy but I can't remember much.. I want to watch it again  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Its repeated on FX every day  :Smile:  Season 6 at the moment - which i think has to be my fav  :Big Grin:  There's also a good site where you can re-watch episodes!

Just watched the first 5 episodes of season 5 of Angel - Spike appears  :Big Grin:  ITS ACE 

Edit - Love some of the episodes in season 4 - Something Blue  :Wub:  And i want to watch Hush but it won't load  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

I know im constantly contradicting myself, and i think season 6 will always be the top fav, HOWEVER Season 7 and 2  :Wub:  LOVE them.
Im watching both of these seasons .... which is not confusing at all  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Still IN LOVE with Spike  :Wub:  However, rather loving Angel too! And Drusilla, oddly enough i think Juliet is amazing  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Downloaded season 1 - i liiike  :Smile:  Bless Williow!
I gave in and bought season 2 (ebay  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Love it - School hard  :Wub:  And Angelus is introduced  :Big Grin: 
Lovers Walk in Season 3 is one of my favourite episodes - i LOVE Spike in this episode, bless him. He honestly has the best lines of the show!
Season 4 - some of it is a bit ... poo - not a fan of Riley, but Something Blue= Fav episode!
Season 5 isn't bad  :Smile: 
Season 6 MY FAVOURITE SEASON - specially the musical episode  :Stick Out Tongue:  and Buffy and Spike  :Wub: 
Season 7 is also joint favourite  :Big Grin:  And its on FX now, i missed a couple of episodes last time, so catchinguP!

----------


## willow

i have got every episode on dvd and between me and my boyfriend we have met most of the cast, 

my faves anthony head and nicholas brendon

----------


## Layne

> i have got every episode on dvd and between me and my boyfriend we have met most of the cast, 
> 
> my faves anthony head and nicholas brendon


Ooh wow  :Stick Out Tongue:  Lucky you and your boyfriend!!! Anthony Head is an instant love because he's english  :Stick Out Tongue:  Really jealous .....  :Stick Out Tongue: !!!

----------


## willow

he was really funny, my son is a massive fan too and i took him with me to meet him.

we are lucky as we live near MK and thats where they do a lot of the collectamania shows

----------


## Layne

Oooh wow  :Smile:  Yeh i live fairly close to MK, and i was looking at one of those shows a while back, but i was short of cash  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maybe if another one comes up  :Smile:   :Big Grin: 
I bet he was hilarious, i can imagine ;p

----------


## Perdita

Former Angel star Andy Hallett has died of heart failure at the age of 33. 

According to E! News, the actor passed away at Cedars Sinai Medical Centre in Los Angeles on Sunday night, following a five-year battle with heart disease. 

Hallett was best known for his role as the friendly, green demon Lorne ("The Host") in the Buffy The Vampire Slayer spinoff. He landed the part, his first as an actor, after show creator Joss Whedon spotted him singing in a California bar. 

He appeared in the cult drama from 2000 until it ended in 2004, contributing two songs to the Angel: Live Fast, Die Never soundtrack.

*RIP Andy*

----------


## Layne

Oh my god - 33 and heart failure, thats crazy!
R.i.p Andy  :Sad:

----------


## Luna

rip andy so sad

----------


## Trinity

What a shock!

I loved him in Angel

----------


## Layne

I Know  :Sad:  I loved Lorne - he always made me laugh!


Michelle Trachtenberg aka Dawn Summers is starring along Zac Efron in 17 again.

----------


## Perdita

James Marsters has confessed that he would love to make a new episode of Buffy The Vampire Slayer, but admits that the likelihood of it happening is very slim. 

The actor, who played vampire Spike in the cult programme, told DS that he was eager to reprise his role but feared that network executives might not be willing to take the chance. 

"Yeah [I would return], I mean, any time you can get that kind of writing in your mouth," he said. "A couple of years ago Joss [Whedon] came to me because they were thinking of doing a television movie...but ultimately it didn't come through.

"I think basically Buffy has always been an uphill battle. From the very beginning it was swimming against the stream. It's hard to get the suits to commit to another Buffy project, especially one that doesnt have Buffy in it as the lead."

He added: "It makes me just want to write my own and produce it."

----------

Layne (09-04-2009)

----------

